# HO-9



## thermal guy (Apr 13, 2019)

So having a problem here. I’m trying to run a lumens factory HO-9 on 2X16340 protected cells and dam thing won’t lite.i though it was a contact issue but for the hell of it I tried 2 primary cells and it lights up just fine in all my hosts. It’s not the length of the batteries so I’m thinking the protection Circuits are kicking in but I specifically asked them if this drop in would work with 2X protected 16340 and they said it would be fine. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## archimedes (Apr 13, 2019)

What current does it pull ?

Are the battery lengths *exactly* (measured) identical ?


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 13, 2019)

I’m not sure of the current draw. But the length is dead on they might be .010 shorter if at all but they look exactly the same length


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 13, 2019)

I’m thinking the protection Circuit trip at 2A in the 16340 Fenix cells I have


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 13, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> I’m thinking the protection Circuit trip at 2A in the 16340 Fenix cells I have



They work just fine off of two 18500 keep power cells


----------



## scout24 (Apr 13, 2019)

Did you do the dreaded double or triple click? What protected 16340's and how old?

Try the above as half clicks, like you're changing levels.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 13, 2019)

Fenix 16340 700mAh ARB-L16-700 Few months old maybe 3 charges on them 

Son of a!!!!! Yep 3 clicks works!! I remember reading something about that once. What’s up with that?


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 13, 2019)

Doing that bypasses the protection Circuit doesn’t it? But why?


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 14, 2019)

The HO-9 is 12 watts, so on two Li-ion it will draw about 1.5 amps from each cell.
Is that enough to trip the protection?

What's the triple click about Scout? Never heard of it until now, is it like a secret handshake?

Is it preheating the filament to avoid a high current draw at switch on?
I guess that's what Soft Start switches are for.
Had my Conflakes now so I'm ready to learn.
P


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 14, 2019)

I thought the circuits were good up to 2A on my Cell’s. Not sure but ya triple clicking it works which means that’s not going to work for me like that. I’ll have to get some unprotected cells. I do remember reading about this many moons ago but don’t remember what it does to make it work.


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 14, 2019)

That would make sense then. If it draws 1.5 amps when running, it may well have a current surge when its switched on and trip the protection.
I'm sure Scout will rell us when he wakes up.
P


----------



## scout24 (Apr 14, 2019)

The cold filament goes beyond what the cell can safely deliver apparently. Double or triple clicking warms up the filament just enough to get that resistance down to the point the cells can handle the current draw. Not ideal, harsh on the cells, but it does work. In the link below, scroll down to the header "Why doesn't my flashlight work" for a better description. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...ndescent-guide-compatability-comparison-chart

PS- Was awake, out walking my pups. The younger, 130lb one likes getting up early and has a bunch of energy. The "Old Man" little guy lets me sleep in a bit before going out... :thumbsup:


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 14, 2019)

Just back from walking the beagles. It's like a route march every day, twice a day.
The resistance thing makes sense, thank you for that. It would have bugged me for weeks.
That thread is so useful, I have read it before. It should be compulsory reading for anyone using Li-ions.
P


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 14, 2019)

Bugged you! I was going nuts trying to figure this out. And worse part is with all my hosts and batteries I had out I lost track of what I was done and ended up blowing up not 1 but 2 brand new P60! 🤦*♂️


----------



## archimedes (Apr 14, 2019)

Yeah, there is a lot of extremely useful info in that old thread that Scout linked up


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 14, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> Bugged you! I was going nuts trying to figure this out. And worse part is with all my hosts and batteries I had out I lost track of what I was done and ended up blowing up not 1 but 2 brand new P60! 臘*♂️


Have you got a DMM? I think you'd avoid a lot of stress if you used one.
P


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 14, 2019)

DMM? Not sure what that is.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 14, 2019)

Voltmeter


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 14, 2019)

Lol Oh yes I do. What my problem was is that I was swapping hosts,primary batteries, and 16340’s and checking my different p60 and P90’s for a contact issue and put a P60 in with some 16340’s. TWICE! They didn’t like that. Not at all 😭


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 14, 2019)

So I ended up putting it in a spare Malkoff head I had so I can use it I’m my MD3 with 2X18500. Works like a charm first time ever time and is exactly what I was looking for in my G2. Much brighter then my P90. So if I want to run it in my G2 looks like I need to get some unprotected 16340’s for her.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 14, 2019)

Be careful about running LED drop ins in G2's and other nitrolon lights. And it's not what you think I'm going to say, I'm not talking about the heat. When you screw the head all the way down it tends to scrape the inside metal sleeve and bend it out a bit. I guess that doesn't bother most people, but it bugs me for some reason, so I just don't run LED drop ins in nitrolon lights.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up.but if it does that I could live with it.


----------



## RobertMM (Apr 17, 2019)

ampdude said:


> Be careful about running LED drop ins in G2's and other nitrolon lights. And it's not what you think I'm going to say, I'm not talking about the heat. When you screw the head all the way down it tends to scrape the inside metal sleeve and bend it out a bit. I guess that doesn't bother most people, but it bugs me for some reason, so I just don't run LED drop ins in nitrolon lights.



On one G2(G2L with the KX4 sealed head) the internal metal sleeve totally backed out because of spring pressure.

I was so bummed I forced it out further, degreased and put cyanoacrylate and hammered it back into place then sort of crimped the tail part a bit by widening it with a plumb bob. 
Stayed put ever since.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 17, 2019)

I haven’t seen this in my G2’s. I run a m61NL in one and so far so good


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 18, 2019)

So I dropped the HO-9 in a nice slightly used 9Z another member was kind enough to part with and wow what a great combination! Much brighter then a P90 and no football😁 not sure yet if it will stay in there or be replaced it’s a warm Malkoff but for now. It’s a great light with a perfect beam.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 19, 2019)

Be careful not to run the HO-9 too long with the 9Z's lexan lense.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 19, 2019)

Does it get hotter then a P90? But you bring up a good point. Is there a way to replace the lexan with glass? I’m also trying a warm Malkoff out in her and really like that might end up using that. I’m thinking heat won’t be an issue with that.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 19, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> Does it get hotter then a P90? But you bring up a good point. Is there a way to replace the lexan with glass? I’m also trying a warm Malkoff out in her and really like that might end up using that. I’m thinking heat won’t be an issue with that.



Yea, it will put out even more heat than the P90. I'd go with the Malkoff on that one. Only way to go glass is with a replacement head.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 19, 2019)

You know I took all my options outside last night as I’m still not sure what I want to put in my 9Z. 

HO-9. Very bright much wider then my P90. 
P90. Dam near as bright as the HO-9 but throws further.
M61W. Now this one rocks.huge spill and with all them lumens throws further then both the incandescents. And then there’s the runtime.close to two hours as opposed to 40 minutes or so. Plus knowing that if my light hits the ground chances are I won’t be stuck in the dark.i love the look of the incandescent but the Malkoff has so many advantages over them. 

I think what I’m going to do is use the M61W in it and get a spares carrier to hold my P90 and extra batteries so I can use it as a backup. Anyone make one other then sf to hold a P90 and extra cells?


----------



## archimedes (Apr 19, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> ....
> I think what I’m going to do is use the M61W in it and get a spares carrier to hold my P90 and extra batteries so I can use it as a backup. Anyone make one other then sf to hold a P90 and extra cells?



Someone elsewhere on CPF had recently posted that there are now knockoffs of these, in the usual places, of course.

I prefer having the originals, but am not sure if they are still available, since SF has phased out of incandescents entirely ....


----------



## ampdude (Apr 19, 2019)

I saw them too on the chinese knockoff sites recently.. In all kinds of pretty colors now.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 19, 2019)

ampdude said:


> I saw them too on the chinese knockoff sites recently.. In all kinds of pretty colors now.



LOL what is the world coming to.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 19, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> LOL what is the world coming to.



Pink SF cloned battery carriers. :green:


----------



## fivemega (Apr 19, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> Does it get hotter then a P90?


*According to this HO-9 not only has higher current draw, also drive harder than P90 which means more heat.
HO-9 brightness is more than P90 and less bright than P91.*


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 19, 2019)

It is brighter. But mostly in the spill. The good old p90 out throws it. Least to my eyes.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 20, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> It is brighter. But mostly in the spill. The good old p90 out throws it. Least to my eyes.



P90 should out throw it. The HO-9 has a frosted bulb and generally more orange peel in the reflector which creates more spill.


----------



## yazkaz (Apr 20, 2019)

ampdude said:


> P90 should out throw it. The HO-9 has a frosted bulb and generally more orange peel in the reflector which creates more spill.


Its typical LF style. Hotspots are quite wide but not as throwy as stock SFs.
For the record I use an EO-M3 on my custom M3 setup and it took me quite some time to get used to the beam profile. But because of LF's product reliability I still use the EO-M3 to this day (but not any MN-10/11).

BTW I too forgot the current rating of the HO-9. Anyone remembers that spec?
Meanwhile AFAIK the EO-9 runs at 2A while the IMR-9 at around 2.4A.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 20, 2019)

In Fivemega's post above, clicking the blue "this" brings up a post with current draw numbers for dozens of bulbs. Looks like the H09 is pulling 1.55 amps.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 20, 2019)

scout24 said:


> Looks like the H09 is pulling 1.55 amps.


*That's true. 7.6V, 1.55A, 20Hours *


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 21, 2019)

LF makes some great stuff. Been getting there stuff for years but to me can’t beat the original stuff. Got to start hoarding some stuff away.


----------



## yazkaz (Apr 21, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> LF makes some great stuff. Been getting there stuff for years but to me can’t beat the original stuff. Got to start hoarding some stuff away.


Original stuff excels in having more throw and being halogen-filled, that's all. But for better LiIon compability I always swear by LF.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 21, 2019)

Well I for one am glad there around they keep my incandescents going.


----------



## Timothybil (Apr 22, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> LF makes some great stuff. Been getting there stuff for years but to me can’t beat the original stuff. Got to start hoarding some stuff away.


I really liked my HO-6 in my original G2. I bought it about 15 yrs ago, and I still have it in a box somewhere around here. About the time I bought my Seraph 6 I switched all of my D26/P30 lights over to LED. I really liked their multi-mode drop ins. I understand why they had to go to single mode drop ins when they upgraded the LEDs, but I really miss having multi-mode drop-ins available.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 22, 2019)

Hey Timothy, I was wondering what multi-mode D26 dropins were you referring to that they no longer make? Doesn't ring a bell for me.

I just remember the P60L and that was single mode. Malkoff/Illum/Overready and all the Chinese multi-modes are available all over the place.


----------



## yazkaz (Apr 22, 2019)

ampdude said:


> Hey Timothy, I was wondering what multi-mode D26 dropins were you referring to that they no longer make? Doesn't ring a bell for me.
> I just remember the P60L and that was single mode. Malkoff/Illum/Overready and all the Chinese multi-modes are available all over the place.


The LF simple H/M/L ones. But I don't miss them at all as I don't fancy using multimode under the forward clicky environment.

Unfortunately a lot of Chinese makes still stick to the forward clicky multimode config, which means one cannot do proper SOS or other Morse Codes.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2019)

yazkaz said:


> The LF simple H/M/L ones. But I don't miss them at all as I don't fancy using multimode under the forward clicky environment.
> 
> Unfortunately a lot of Chinese makes still stick to the forward clicky multimode config, which means one cannot do proper SOS or other Morse Codes.




It is the 3.6-13V, Low-Mid-High with Memory(5%-30%-100%) Max at 1A Module.
We discontinued them a couple years back because we used up the drivers in our inventory and we wanted to make an upgraded version.
Then other projects took priority over it and so it was not revisited.
I will go back to the project sometime next quarter.

Cheers.

Mark


----------



## Timothybil (Apr 27, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> It is the 3.6-13V, Low-Mid-High with Memory(5%-30%-100%) Max at 1A Module.
> We discontinued them a couple years back because we used up the drivers in our inventory and we wanted to make an upgraded version.
> Then other projects took priority over it and so it was not revisited.
> I will go back to the project sometime next quarter.
> ...


That is good to hear. I always liked your high CRI multi-mode drop ins.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 28, 2019)

Any chance that a drop in that DOES fit the old Wolf Eyes/Pila lights could be made? I have several D26 and D36 models that I’d love to keep more up to date. They have a great heavy duty build and I’ve been on the lookout for an led option. Especially a neutral/warm option to keep the same feel.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2019)

Phaserburn said:


> Any chance that a drop in that DOES fit the old Wolf Eyes/Pila lights could be made? I have several D26 and D36 models that I’d love to keep more up to date. They have a great heavy duty build and I’ve been on the lookout for an led option. Especially a neutral/warm option to keep the same feel.



Sorry Phaserburn, their interior dimension are too small for our D26 and D36 LED modules to fit inside.
And I have no interest to retool all my current module designs to make them fit on those lights.
Our incandescent line-ups still fit them tho.

Cheers.

Mark


----------

